#ubuntu-qt 2018-05-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtcreator (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.5.2-3ubuntu2 => 4.6.0-3] (qt5) (sync)
#ubuntu-qt 2018-05-04
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 Should we prepare the 5.10.1 transition for when the archive opens?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can't create Cosmic Bileto tickets yet, pinged on IRC.
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, I don't see why we should hurry…
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Is there any reason to delay? :)
<lubot> <mitya57> I don't know what other transitions are planned for archive opening. But it's very likely that we will entangle with something like perl and it will take weeks to migrate.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We can wait to land it until it's done.
<lubot> <mitya57> Ok :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: fcitx-qt5 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-qt-packages)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: fcitx-qt5 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-qt-packages)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: fcitx-qt5 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-qt-packages)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: fcitx-qt5 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-qt-packages)
#ubuntu-qt 2018-05-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: fcitx-qt5 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-qt-packages)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: fcitx-qt5 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-qt-packages)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted fcitx-qt5 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted fcitx-qt5 [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted fcitx-qt5 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted fcitx-qt5 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-2]
<lubot1> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: building against -proposed in cosmic for anything Qt is fucked for the time being
<lubot1> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: the sync of new wayland version before new mesa was merged, leaves qtbase5-dev uninstallable in -proposed
<lubot1> <acheronuk> FYI ^^^
<acheronuk> apologies there!
<lubot1> <acheronuk> building against -proposed in cosmic for anything Qt is 'broken' for the time being
<lubot1> <acheronuk> the sync of new wayland version before new mesa was merged, leaves qtbase5-dev uninstallable in -proposed
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Eek!
<valorie> just a reminder that this chan is logged
<acheronuk> yep :P
#ubuntu-qt 2018-05-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtcreator (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.6.0-3 => 4.6.0-3build1] (qt5)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Why's the reminder needed? :P
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, because some people are not careful when lazily forwarding telegram messages from elsewhere to the channel 😳
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Oh
<valorie> lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, didn't see the deleted message. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll create the Bileto ticket in a few hours.
<valorie> tsimonq2: back from the Great Outdoors?
<valorie> lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Ish.
 * valorie heads outside
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
<lubot> <RikMills> I note more 5.14.2 going into experimental :)
<lubot> <mitya57> Right, but my usual pace is 2-3 packages per day, so it will take a while :)
<lubot> <RikMills> Thanks. I appreciate it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-29
<tsimonq2> mitya57: Did you want to plan a specific time to transition to 5.14.2 in Groovy?
<tsimonq2> mitya57: I ask because https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/groovy-gorilla-release-schedule/15531 now exists and we can mark it down if we plan on doing that transition.
<tsimonq2> https://lists.qt-project.org/pipermail/releasing/2020-April/002773.html <-- maybe we can do it before 5.15.0 comes out to make it easier to do.
<mitya57> tsimomq2: no specific plan, but I should have Qt packaging ready in one or two weeks.
<tsimonq2> Sounds good.
<tsimonq2> Anything I can help with? I have a lot of spare time in the next few days.
<mitya57> Sorry, typoed in your nick
<tsimonq2> No worries.
<mitya57> I hope I will have qttools ready today, so you can take any submodule you want :)
<tsimonq2> Okay. :)
<mitya57> (In Debian experimental)
<tsimonq2> Sure.
<mitya57> Some submodules have merge requests from Delta-One, I will review them myself.
<tsimonq2> Sounds good to me.
<tsimonq2> Do those relate to 5.14.2?
<RikMills> In case tsimonq2 missed it, the only deadline I would like to meet is getting the plasma 5.19 beta in which comes out on 14th may and requires 5.14
<mitya57> They are for 5.14.1, but updating to .2 should be easy.
<RikMills> or at least get it in a little while after
<tsimonq2> RikMills: How close to Plasma being released would you like to do that?
<tsimonq2> We can certainly meet that deadline.
<tsimonq2> (If the world doesn't explode of course, because these days that isn't necessarily a given.)
<RikMills> tsimonq2: there is 3 weeks between the 5.19 beta and the final release, so it doesn't 'have' to be on the dot. as long as the beta can be in to get some meaningful testing, that is fine
<mitya57> tsimonq2: let's not hurry and do it carefully, e.g. I usually update copyright, look at open bugs, lintian warnings, etc.
<RikMills> ultimately, doing the plasma beta is a preference, not a absolute need. so we can see how it goes :)
<tsimonq2> How about this: we can take our time doing Qt, and whenever that's ready, we can land Plasma in the same ticket.
<tsimonq2> Whether that happens to be at the same time as the Plasma Beta or final release.
<mitya57> I think it's better to land things separately.
<RikMills> could work, but lets decide when we have a clearer idea
<RikMills> yes, there is no need to have them together. it just groups more things!
<RikMills> and that grouping can be a PITA
<RikMills> ;)
<mitya57> Because Qt always gets entangled with other things and getting it migrate is not an easy thing. Adding Plasma won't help.
<tsimonq2> Usually I would completely agree, but in this case there are so many KDE and Plasma-related reverse-dependencies that it might be easier. Ultimately I'd say that's up to RikMills though.
<RikMills> not THAT many!
 * tsimonq2 throws a wild PIM at RikMills 
<RikMills> PIM is only one akonadi source to rebuild
<tsimonq2> I have no strong preference either way, to be frank.
<RikMills> plasma is 2 or 3. frameworks is now only 1
<RikMills> as said, judgement call can be made when we start having things to land, but I think it will be better not to entangle
<tsimonq2> Fair.
<RikMills> tsimonq2: you still on UTC? lol
<tsimonq2> Sometimes.
<tsimonq2> In this case it's an instance of "I slept too long during the day after being up all night so I can't sleep again."
<RikMills> easy to happen at the moment
<tsimonq2> True.
<mitya57> tsimonq2: if you want to upload something during US day, good candidates are qtmultimedia, qtgraphicaleffects, qtquickcontrols2, qtcharts, qtgamepad.
<mitya57> These packages have 5.14.1 versions, so updating to .2 should be quite easy.
<mitya57> Also the first three of them are dependencies for other stuff.
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-30
<tsimonq2> mitya57: I didn't get a chance to before work tonight, apologies.
<tsimonq2> I was planning on it, but yaml-cpp packaging is being peculiar.
<mitya57> tsimonq2: no problem
<lubot> <tsimonq2> mitya57: I'll be around during the nighttime US time (after 10 PM Central to be specific) today if you want to leave another list for me
<lubot> <mitya57> Some part of the previous list will probably stay actual, as I got many $job things for today.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay, no worries
<lubot> <mitya57> Finally finished Qt 3D (it needed many changes). Now working on Qt Wayland — it is even worse (needs to go through NEW and has failing tests).
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2 The list stays [the same](https://t.me/c/1380129939/5671) minus qtgraphicaleffects. I spent all free time on the hard packages (see above) and didn't have time for easy ones.
#ubuntu-qt 2020-05-01
<lubot> <mitya57> I see qtmultimedia, thanks @tsimonq2!
#ubuntu-qt 2020-05-03
<lubot> <RikMills> Extension error: … Could not import extension ecm (exception: No module named 'sphinxcontrib')
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 any idea on that?
<lubot> <mitya57> Looks like Debian #955117
<ubottu> Debian bug 955117 in src:extra-cmake-modules "extra-cmake-modules: FTBFS with Sphinx 2.4: Could not import extension ecm (exception: No module named 'sphinxcontrib')" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/955117
<lubot> <RikMills> thanks!
<lubot> <mitya57> I can't say how to fix it, though, no time to investigate.
<lubot> <RikMills> For now probably just not bother building the docs?
<lubot> <mitya57> Maybe
<lubot> <mitya57> If no other packages are using ecm extension
<lubot> <RikMills> wow @ the number of bugs sphinx 2.4 has caused! 😱
<lubot> <RikMills> Ok. might be simple after all https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/kde/extra-cmake-modules/-/commit/6d35288e839c0b5e7c87a6915bc1e012d86e3d71
<lubot> <RikMills> I did not find those packages when I searched earlier :/
<lubot> <RikMills> ah, new in proposed
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [wow @ the number of bugs sphinx 2.4 has caused! 😱], Almost every new sphinx release causes this
<lubot> <mitya57> Now 3.0 is released, but I want to wait until this pile of bugs settles down :)
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [Almost every new sphinx release causes this], I must have been lucky so far then!
